# Panic disorders on Oprah today



## Guest (Mar 1, 2001)

Hi everyone...I saw a commercial for Oprah and apparently she is having a show on panic disorders today...I'm afraid I don't know much more than that about it.Ropes


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2001)

Sorry for the double post...I also just read that Jerilyn Ross, president of the ADAA (Anxiety Disorder Association of America) will be on Oprah to discuss panic disorders.I don't know if they will actually talk about the other anxiety disorders or not...but still may be worth watching...unfortuantely I didn't set my VCR.As I also posted in the Meeting Place, the ADAA website is: www.adaa.org Lots of fantastic information about anxiety disorders and a pretty helpful bulletin board too.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here is the web site for that show http://www.oprah.com/tows/pastshows/tows_past_20010301.html K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Rope, if I can I will check it out.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

I watched it today - excellent. Boy, some of those people were brave to go on in the middle of a panic attack (Jonathan from the band). As usual, quality information from Oprah!------------------The real art of conversation is not only to say the right thing at the right time, but also to leave unsaid the wrong thing at the tempting moment.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Very good show, but could have been a little more rounded out. It showed one woman learning to cope through CBT. It would have been good to see someone be treated with hypnotherapy as well. You could almost feel the panic in the young bandmember. Poor kid.AZ


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2001)

Is hypnosis used commonly to treat panic disorders? I could see how it could be very beneficial to people with such conditions.


----------

